# Can You Name These Colombian Frogs?



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi All,
I thought maybe everyone would enjoy seeing some pictures that I've been collecting from all over the net. I'm not the best at remembering where they all came from so please bear with me if one of yours pops up.

If you have any pictures that you would like to add to this thread please do!
Also, if you have information on local, names of color morph, or habitat feel free to speak up! 

Have Fun! Seth


----------



## Seth K. (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

Whatever they are, my god I want them.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Second set is blue/caramel histrionicus. Not 100 percent on the first.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Bahia Solano

blue histos


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

If Tesoros does the blue histos I may have to max out a credit card


----------

